# A couple pics of my Green Sunfish and BN's



## BeckyB (Sep 15, 2011)

Thought i'd post a few pics of my 3 year old daughters Green Sunfish named Bluegill and the 2 BN pleco's. The albino is a female named Spongebob and the normal colored one is still nameless.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My sunfish looked like that!


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

Spongebob, lol that's cute


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Pretty sun fish! Very shiny! The pleco looks healthy too!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just curious, how big is the tank? I want a sunfish too....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep my sunfish in my 30 gal pond. He's really happy cause he eats the mosquito fish in there.


----------



## BeckyB (Sep 15, 2011)

right now he's in a 15 gallon. Plans are to upgrade him to a 55 gallon in a few months. My mother has finally agreed to let me have a spot in the living room for that large a tank after christmas. of course...its only taken 15 years of griping, pleading and begging for her to finally agree to that large a tank....Me and my daughter are the fish lovers in the house...mom...ehh she can take or leave them.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

hahahaha I have the same problem!!!! Except I don't have a daughter...


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Lovely Fish, you got a picture of the whole tank?


----------



## BeckyB (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are 2 shots of the tank and a short video of Bluegill eating a snack.


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7cGcaXtGQk


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I feed mine live minnows. what do you feed yours? I put in minnows and they bred so he gets to hunt whenever he wants to. I believe yours is a female.


----------



## BeckyB (Sep 15, 2011)

he eats worms, flys, moths, feeder guppies, bologna, bread, fish flakes and granules, loves crickets and grasshoppers. well..pretty much any insect you throw in the tank he'll eat. when the current can of food runs out i'm switching him over to a chiclid type of food and going to buy some bloodworms for him as a snack.


----------

